# Protecting underside of new car



## grunty-motor

I already have a dry weather only car that I have spent hours underneath protecting (various methods such as G5 and ACF50) and with my new car i just dont want to go down this route again as its "just" a daily!

So, just really looking for tips on what i could do. So far its just Pressure Wash with BH Autofoam (it does have some anti corrossion properties i understand) and then spray what i can reach with BH Atom Mac in a garden sprayer.

Thinking about trying AG polar seal and an angles adapter to the Nilfisk Short gun i have.

thoughts and tips welcome


----------



## blurb

I'm thinking about getting one of those ryobi undercarriage cleaner type things and running BH AF then BH Atom mac through it.


----------



## Soul boy 68

After the usual under carriage clean I spray on some GT85 repels water with ease.:detailer:


----------



## grunty-motor

blurb said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of those ryobi undercarriage cleaner type things and running BH AF then BH Atom mac through it.


the ones with the 4 nozzles on it? I have seen them advertised, but not sure I've seen anyone use one



Soul boy 68 said:


> After the usual under carriage clean I spray on some GT85 repels water with ease.:detailer:


is that any different to WD40? Would prefer something that dries and doesnt attract the dirt. ACF50 is good - but you need to get under the car to do it


----------



## Soul boy 68

grunty-motor said:


> the ones with the 4 nozzles on it? I have seen them advertised, but not sure I've seen anyone use one
> 
> is that any different to WD40? Would prefer something that dries and doesnt attract the dirt. ACF50 is goos - but you need to get under the car to do it


It's better than WD40 it's like Teflon, I just jack the car up and rear as far as I can.


----------



## Itstony

grunty-motor said:


> I already have a dry weather only car that I have spent hours underneath protecting (various methods such as G5 and ACF50) and with my new car i just dont want to go down this route again as its "just" a daily!
> 
> So, just really looking for tips on what i could do. So far its just Pressure Wash with BH Autofoam (it does have some anti corrossion properties i understand) and then spray what i can reach with BH Atom Mac in a garden sprayer.
> 
> Thinking about trying AG polar seal and an angles adapter to the Nilfisk Short gun i have.
> 
> thoughts and tips welcome


Been there, done that one, rigging up planks onto blocks and all sorts to make space under a car. Unsafe and stupid I know. :wall:
Decided I wanted a jacking system. They don't come cheap and then all sorts of complications for a single garage and nearly dismissed that idea.
Recommended a set of QuickJacks by a mobile mechanic, he puts then in a van to a job. They were more than I wanted or needed to spend, then took the plunge with a promo offer. Hydraulic and run off 12V car battery.
They do not get used enough, but when needed like "yesterday" by coincidence, made the task so quick and easy, safe too.:thumb:
These rack neatly away, mine now hang off the wall.
Detailing is so much easier, with a car raised. All wheels off the same time, working off a detailing stool, no more on ya knees and bending over.
15mins to setup and rig down. Glad I have them now. 
It's only the initial cost of pulling out that is the concern, but once you have them it's easier to justify them. Very pleased I did too.:thumb:


----------



## grunty-motor

I looked at similar in the past and like you say, trying to justify the costs and also what to do with them when not in use!

this type seem a bit easier to store though.


----------



## JU5T1N

Just regular rinsing with water is enough, its the build up of dirt that absorbs and seals in moisture that will cause serious rust.

I would be careful with what chemicals you use on the underside since there are rubber bushings, cables etc. 

Polar seal is ph 4.2 (acid) and contains Acetic Acid not something I would use on the underside.


----------



## mangove21

With atom mac for the underside of the car, do you just spray everything and just let it dry or do you rinse off? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor

mangove21 said:


> With atom mac for the underside of the car, do you just spray everything and just let it dry or do you rinse off?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


dunno if i did it right, but i just sprayed and left it.

i think i am going to put it on a ramp and ACF50 it. trying to avoid lying on my back under my daily car, but seems the best way for protection.


----------



## JU5T1N

With atom mac, wait for the surface to dry then spray it on and just leave it.


----------



## \Rian

Last spring I used a wire wheel, wire brushes etc so strip back my rear axle and underside, 

I cleaned it with no-nonsense heavy-duty degreaser, treated any rust that was left with aquasteel then hit it up with tetrosyl stone chip looks lovely


----------



## biggriff

I use the chassis cleaner and pressure washer then spray with a combination of BH Dynax UC for bits that I dont want to rust and are generally difficult to get at. For the more accessible areas that get impacted by the spray I give them a squirt of Tool box Buddy.


----------



## BTS

Itstony said:


> Been there, done that one, rigging up planks onto blocks and all sorts to make space under a car. Unsafe and stupid I know. :wall:
> Decided I wanted a jacking system. They don't come cheap and then all sorts of complications for a single garage and nearly dismissed that idea.
> Recommended a set of QuickJacks by a mobile mechanic, he puts then in a van to a job. They were more than I wanted or needed to spend, then took the plunge with a promo offer. Hydraulic and run off 12V car battery.
> They do not get used enough, but when needed like "yesterday" by coincidence, made the task so quick and easy, safe too.:thumb:
> These rack neatly away, mine now hang off the wall.
> Detailing is so much easier, with a car raised. All wheels off the same time, working off a detailing stool, no more on ya knees and bending over.
> 15mins to setup and rig down. Glad I have them now.
> It's only the initial cost of pulling out that is the concern, but once you have them it's easier to justify them. Very pleased I did too.:thumb:


Sorry this is off topic - where did you get the shelf for your 1050P?


----------



## Crackfox

Saw Forensicdetailing apply stomach mac recently on a Landy through his PW. No idea how though.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

BTS said:


> Sorry this is off topic - where did you get the shelf for your 1050P?


Not sure it's off topic, unless first thread?
I fabricated the storage shelf from 40mm angle. Same material I used for the Quick jacks.
The angle was set upward to allow a 15mm board to sit inside, then cut out from an old reel of a rubber mat and stuck that on top of the board. Perfect for the PW feet as there is a small lip so it must be lifted slightly to remove. Utilising space, outa the way and and accessible.
Situated in a corner with brackets down ensured it was as safe as it could be, can't twist and all forced (most) down. If not in the corner, would have needed triangle struts. :thumb:


----------



## grunty-motor

Crackfox said:


> Saw Forensicdetailing apply stomach mac recently on a Landy through his PW. No idea how though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Actually i remember that now - mix rate is 1-5% so just measure it into your foam bottle accordingly?


----------



## Crackfox

grunty-motor said:


> Actually i remember that now - mix rate is 1-5% so just measure it into your foam bottle accordingly?


Be getting it under there that would be an issue. Mines a tad low.

Wondering if there would be any issues missing up a few litres on a bucket, and then using the pressure washer to draw.it out through an under carriage adaptor.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N

Or one of them pump sprayers with the wand, thats how I spray the apc undermine.


----------



## grunty-motor

Decided to go with bilt hamber UC and just jack one corner/wheel at a time.

Should offer a decent protection









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kimandsally

grunty-motor said:


> Decided to go with bilt hamber UC and just jack one corner/wheel at a time.
> 
> Should offer a decent protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Has this been treated with bilt hamber? If so do you have a link to the product? This is what I'm looking for.


----------



## grunty-motor

kimandsally said:


> Has this been treated with bilt hamber? If so do you have a link to the product? This is what I'm looking for.


yep - it has a few light coats of bilt hamber UC

https://www.bilthamber.com/dynax-uc


----------

